
The Radiological Accident at the Irradiation Facility in Nesvizh [pdf] - YeGoblynQueenne
http://www-pub.iaea.org/MTCD/publications/PDF/Pub1010_web.pdf
======
cnvogel
Irradiation using the gamma radiation emitted from the decay of 60-Co isotopes
is still a standard method for e.g. sterilizing medical implants.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cobalt-60](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cobalt-60)

I've been to such facilities (in Europe) and typically they are pretty
diligent with their radiation protection. But of course they are industrial
facilities and therefore look more like a warehouse, and less like a
laboratory.

Kept under water for shielding, the racks with the radiation sources look like
this, they emit a very, very pretty blue glow (Čerenkov radiation):

[http://www.brucepower.com/cobalt-removed-during-
unit-8-outag...](http://www.brucepower.com/cobalt-removed-during-
unit-8-outage-will-help-ensure-safe-medical-treatment-for-hospital-patients-
worldwide/)

[http://www.phy.olemiss.edu/~cavaglia/courses/Phys_622/](http://www.phy.olemiss.edu/~cavaglia/courses/Phys_622/)

